# New Window Shot



## Ohiosulator (May 16, 2013)

Took some neat photos of the collection the other day, Here's one that was pretty colorful


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2013)

Jaw dropping...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 16, 2013)

I like em.  I like em a lot.


----------



## sandchip (May 16, 2013)

Beauties for sure!


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2013)

Great Googly-Moogly, Cody!


----------



## Ohiosulator (May 17, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys! [] Ill post some more pictures in the am!


----------



## FitSandTic (May 17, 2013)

That is one heck of a grouping! It makes me miss my flask collection.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 18, 2013)

nice historicals!


----------

